# Police Officer Randolph Holder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Randolph Holder*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Tuesday, October 20, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 33

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* 13340

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Randolph Holder was shot and killed while pursing an armed male subject.

He and his partner were on patrol in the East Harlem section of Manhattan when they responded to a call of shots fired. The officers spoke to a victim who informed them that one of the males who had been firing a gun had also robbed him at gunpoint and fled on a bicycle. The officers canvassed the area for the suspect and located him approximately 18 blocks away near a footbridge over Franklin D. Roosevelt Drive at 120th Street.

Officer Holder and his partner pursued the suspect, who engaged the officers in a gun battle. Officer Holder was struck in the head in the exchange of gunfire. He was transported to Harlem Hospital where he later died from his wound.

The suspect was located several blocks away by responding officers and taken into custody.

Officer Holder had served with the New York City Police Department for five years and was assigned to Police Service Area 5.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner William J. Bratton
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Read more: Police Officer Randolph Holder


----------

